# Exposure Diablo - Battery Replaceable?



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Can you replace batteries with Exposure lights or do you just need to get a whole new system?

I'm trying to decide between the Exposure Diablo and Lupine Piko. I haven't bought a light in a long time so am somewhat unfamiliar with the tech other than my quick research here.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

No the batteries are not user replaceable.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Are they "dealer" replaceable or do people just throw them away after a couple years. I would like to get 3 - 4 years out of it. Otherwise, I guess I'll go lupine but was really liking the cordless option for shorter rides.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Here is the answer that was taken directly from thier FAQ.



Taken direclty from USE FAQ said:


> All of our Exposure Lights (except the Spark) have a highly reliable lithium-ion battery hard wired into them. We have used lithium-ion technology since the word go, and they have proved very successful. In the extremely unlikely event that you suffer a failure, the light is covered under a 2 year warranty, where the battery will be replaced F.O.C. Under no circumstances must you attempt to fix the light yourself - any attempt to will immediately void your warranty. After the 2 year warranty the battery can be replaced by USE but there will be a charge involved.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Great, thank you.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

GMM said:


> Are they "dealer" replaceable or do people just throw them away after a couple years. I would like to get 3 - 4 years out of it. Otherwise, I guess I'll go lupine but was really liking the cordless option for shorter rides.


I have had the Diablo for one year now, and had zero problems with it, it's really great to simply snap the light into the helmet mount (one second) and you are good to go. The beam shape is great as well.
I also have the rear red light for it, which is extremely small but surprisingly powerful for its size. The only problem with it is that because it's so small and attaches to the same port you use to charge the light it's too easy to lose it when you connect the light to the charger...


----------

